# "columbus" on pro's forks: ob CT2 HP pics



## htb (Jan 4, 2005)

maybe a silly question, but what's up with the "columbus" name on the pro's colnago forks? These guys are riding C50s with star forks (not the cross riders) and I'm under the impression that columbus has nothing to do with these materials. What's up?

ob Colnago pictures of my new CT2 HP: 57cm, PR04 color, FSA crank, star fork, campy chorus, mavic open pro w/ record hubs.


----------

